# If you booked, which coach are you taking to Hamm?



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Should be booking mine tongiht!!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

1 when i book them as I've been on this one before  
p xx


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

yes im planning on 1 aswell


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOl seems us london kent and surrey bunch like coach one LOL
p xx


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Hoping to be able to book mine tomorrow, and it will be coach 1!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

booked and on 1


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

when do we need to book by


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Probably soon, my guess is they will go quick, luckily my mum was nice and lent me the money to get me and my boyfriend one each


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, I will be on coach one again, unless I can grab a seat on 2, that looks pretty nice, its a new coach only 2 years old for the folks traveling from scotland !

BTW, coach 1 is 1/3 sold already !!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Can this be made a sticky so we all know who we are with?


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm booked and on coach 1 again : victory:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I booked my 3 seats back on Sunday. I'm going for lizards, my brother's going for a couple of snakes and inverts and my dad's going to carry the polyboxes. Coach 1 as well.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

booked coach 1


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Other: The Bus Of DOOM!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Crownan said:


> Other: The Bus Of DOOM!


We should start a book on if you guys get there, and if you do, will you relise you are there or sleep all the way through it !!

:lol2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> We should start a book on if you guys get there, and if you do, will you relise you are there or sleep all the way through it !!
> 
> :lol2:


That actually made me laugh out loud!! Its gonna be 'an experiance' for sure! :no1::lol2:


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm on 1 :no1:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm gonna go this year. So all the cool kids are on coach 1?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Mark75 said:


> I'm gonna go this year. So all the cool kids are on coach 1?


 
Most likly :no1:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Sarracenia said:


> I booked my 3 seats back on Sunday. I'm going for lizards, my brother's going for a couple of snakes and inverts and my dad's going to carry the polyboxes. Coach 1 as well.


 
Sthats whats dads are used for!! LOL


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

come on, who else is joining us??


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

To be honest, I thought tickets would have sold faster than this. It's quite surprising to me actually. I noticed some Coach 3 tickets go recently though...


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

We thought they may go a bit faster, but we have never issued them this far in advance before.

In addition, many are worried over the 'credit crunch' and are holding fire to see what the situation is a little later.

Also, the Add is not yet out (i belive) in the mag (dont ask which one, I cant remember but maybe steve will remind me) and it has only really been spoken about on here at the moment.

We are not worried though, they will sell and it will be a great day.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

coach 3 for me and the misses.cant wait.


----------



## chats (Apr 15, 2008)

When is the Hamm show/thing? And how do u get tickets?? Please :flrt:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

The next Hamm show is on September 13th, and tickets are available at www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com - Home Page.. There are plenty left at the moment.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i thought they would of went faster hence why i booked as soon as i could! just to be sure and be on the coach i want to be on!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, always the way

We had 100s emailing and pms asking to book and trying to hurry us along, now they can book, they hold back.

BUT, I will garantee that someone will want to book and cant at some stage as they left it to late, it always happens.

At least you guys know you have a seat 100%


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i noticed more have gone.... who else is on what coach???


----------



## OrangeMoon (Nov 29, 2007)

YAY I am booked! :2thumb: Am on coach 1. This is my first reptile show, so I'm sooo excited! I even managed to persuade my non-herpy mum to come along too - i gotta have someone to carry the boxes! hehe
Anyone got any pics from previous shows?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Supose I should book whilst I have the card to hand 
Two seconds. (Coach 2 I believe is Edinburgh-Show)

EDIT: lol. Big jump up in ref number from March  From 13 to 200 odd


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

OrangeMoon said:


> YAY I am booked! :2thumb: Am on coach 1. This is my first reptile show, so I'm sooo excited! I even managed to persuade my non-herpy mum to come along too - i gotta have someone to carry the boxes! hehe
> Anyone got any pics from previous shows?


if you go to the search area... type HAMM youl probs find some previous ones


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

SSamm said:


> Should be booking mine tongiht!!


bump!!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

bump!!

who else has booked?


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

Ive booked a place. Im on coach 1 - Birmingham pick up.
My first show and Im going on my own.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Me and Jake89 are on coach 1 :2thumb:


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Im thinking about booking, just sweet talking the OH.. Why is everyone booking coach 1?

Is there something i dont know about... :lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Twiisted said:


> Im thinking about booking, just sweet talking the OH.. Why is everyone booking coach 1?
> 
> Is there something i dont know about... :lol2:


Everyone wants to beat up Diablo?! LMAO only messin:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Twiisted said:


> Im thinking about booking, just sweet talking the OH.. Why is everyone booking coach 1?
> 
> Is there something i dont know about... :lol2:


Just that coach one is running from Manchester where all the die hard keepers are !


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Most the people on first page are from Surrey lol

Anyways i suggested the coach, But i think were driving.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

hey jenna.... ill get a chance to see you again!!!

stil got the amel i got from you, shes doing very well now!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Twiisted said:


> Most the people on first page are from Surrey lol
> 
> Anyways i suggested the coach, But i think were driving.


Ah, yes, those are going from ashford i think and just clicked on the first coach in the list ! 

Just for info, if you havent got travel insurance, there is a link on the coach site where you can get 3 days cover for a fiver all online !

Not linked to the shows so you can use the link to get cover for any holiday or trip !

We will get a little commision which will help keep the prices stable in these times of ever increasing fuel prices !


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Ah, yes, those are going from ashford i think and just clicked on the first coach in the list !
> 
> Just for info, if you havent got travel insurance, there is a link on the coach site where you can get 3 days cover for a fiver all online !
> 
> ...


 
i clicked as had best failities!! lol

microwave = microwave dinners!! LOL

Do we have to have travel insurence, or is it just best to have it?


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

SSamm said:


> i clicked as had best failities!! lol
> 
> microwave = microwave dinners!! LOL
> 
> Do we have to have travel insurence, or is it just best to have it?


its only a fiver trust me its worth it! no one broke a leg or lost a passport yet but it could happen


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I can now confirm that coach 1 has the microwave refitted (I had to bring back some burgers last time)

It will also have a 240 v power supply !


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

SSamm said:


> i clicked as had best failities!! lol
> 
> microwave = microwave dinners!! LOL
> 
> Do we have to have travel insurence, or is it just best to have it?


 
No, you dont have to have it, its your choice, but its advisable, as if you do have an accident, the coach cant hang around and delay everyone and miss the trains etc, so you could get stuck out there if the worst happens.

You may have cover on house insurance, or another insurance for your holiday, best to check and the go from there


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

allright cheers


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

can I be that sad to bring spuds for microwaved jacket spuds ? lol


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

the-tick said:


> can I be that sad to bring spuds for microwaved jacket spuds ? lol


 
mmmm with cheese on top!!!!!!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh noes, Marina's on my coach :whistling2:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

:up:...


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

up we go!!!

Who else?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Coach one tickets are all gone, already. Luckily my tickets were booked about an hour after they were put on sale.


----------



## Rach L (Mar 18, 2008)

Coach 2 for me :2thumb: cant wait!!


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Well i can finally comment on this thread. Im on coach 1 :no1: Got the last 2 tickets this afternoon!!! :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Rach L said:


> Coach 2 for me :2thumb: cant wait!!


 
Well youve got 88 days to finish your shopping list:lol2:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Well youve got 88 days to finish your shopping list:lol2:


Whats all this list talk about?!!! : victory:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

up we go!!


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn! too late for coach one and all the other pickups are too far away....not a happy bunny!


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Steve, Tony I NEED Timberwolf on Coach one!!! 

I sex the garters, make bacon sarnies till my fingers fall off, whatever it takes :notworthy: :lol2:

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE?????


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Steve, Tony I NEED Timberwolf on Coach one!!!
> 
> I sex the garters, make bacon sarnies till my fingers fall off, whatever it takes :notworthy: :lol2:
> 
> PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE?????


Typical.... We finally arrange with everyone for all 3 of us to go, and no blooming seats left :'(


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Steve, Tony I NEED Timberwolf on Coach one!!!
> 
> I sex the garters, make bacon sarnies till my fingers fall off, whatever it takes :notworthy: :lol2:
> 
> PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE?????


 

LOL! theres already a waiting list, we need 2 Coaches...wheres the nearest damn airport. I HAVE to get there!


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

if i can arrange it im gonna go by car!! hate bus trips!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Is bristol not as near to worcester than manchester


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Is bristol not as near to worcester than manchester


 
... Birmingham is much closer, and thats where we would have picked up from.. a doddle of a journey up the m5 from home. Bristol is a lot further the other way. It would be a possibility but I can't find out from the site where the pick up in Bristol actually is, so I'm not even sure the Bristol pickup is happening.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

leave it with me and i will have a look, if i can find any seats you will need to be quick, should take me about an hour


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll be so quick you wont see the page for dust......the problem is we need 3 tickets, I think it may have to be the Bristol pickup in all honesty


Bloody hell, flights to Dusseldorf £283.... x 3.... plus taxi fare...and overnight accomodation...These coaches are a bargain way to go!


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I am on coach one !!
With my mum though.
Cant waiittt


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Steve make 3 tickets happen and ill feed you bacon sarnies till you cant face bacon ever again :no1: :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

The coaches are filling up now, there are 2 seats on coach 1, 31 seats on coach 2 and 16 seats on coach 3, if you want to go but haven’t booked yet don’t take too long as these wont be around long, sounds like a lot of seats left but there were over 160 to start with!


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> The coaches are filling up now, there are 2 seats on coach 1, 31 seats on coach 2 and 16 seats on coach 3, if you want to go but haven’t booked yet don’t take too long as these wont be around long, sounds like a lot of seats left but there were over 160 to start with!


Thank you muchly :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Well thats me done, off to bed now cos me and tony are off to germany tomorow to see a one of the big hamm dealers/breeders. hopefull get a few good deals ready for September


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Blimey, I only just got home for the first time in 3 days and you dragging me out again !


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Blimey, I only just got home for the first time in 3 days and you dragging me out again !


Make him by you a present to make up for it then


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Young_Gun said:


> Make him by you a present to make up for it then


He'll get a coffee in the services and make do!!


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Well thats me done, off to bed now cos me and tony are off to germany tomorow to see a one of the big hamm dealers/breeders. hopefull get a few good deals ready for September


You going to be coming back with a list from him? : victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Shadow_Eyed said:


> You going to be coming back with a list from him? : victory:


Yes hopefully i will have a full stocklist from him, I have been buying from him for the last 3 years so trust his stock, he is vey helpfull and has a huge range of inverts and bugs as well as some eptiles and amphibians


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Bet I have to translate it though !


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> Bet I have to translate it though !


Only cos half the time it sounds like youre speaking some kind of foreign language!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Only cos half the time it sounds like youre speaking some kind of foreign language!!


 
lol. thats cos I have to listen to you so much !!

:bash:


----------

